# Southern Arizona Retriever Club FT



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Call backs to 2nd Series (43 dogs):

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 12, 13, 16, 17, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 29, 32, 33, 35, 37, 38, 42, 43, 44, 47, 48, 52, 54, 56, 57, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, 71

Dog #42 will be the first dog to run on Saturday morning.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Good dog...


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Call Backs to 2nd Series (44 dogs):
3, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11,12, 13, 14,16, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 61, 62.

Dog # 42 is the first dog to run in the morning.

The Derby just finished the 3rd series. No call backs are available yet.


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Russ said:


> Amateur Call Backs to 2nd Series (44 dogs):
> 3, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11,12, 13, 14,16, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 61, 62.
> 
> Dog # 42 is the first dog to run in the morning.
> ...


#59 not in the callbacks?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

59 is called back.


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Russ said:


> 59 is called back.


Thanks Russ


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Any news on the derby placements & JAMS?
Thanks
Danielle


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

*News on the Qual*

Any news on the quail?
Thanks very much.
Lorraine


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Callbacks to the 3rd Series:
1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 12, 13, 16, 23, 24, 25, 27, 32, 37, 38, 44, 48, 52, 56, 57, 59, 61, 71

Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd Series:
4, 7, 9, 12, 13, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 45, 46, 47, 53, 56, 58, 61


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

#4 in the Amateur was overlooked on the callbacks by the judges and will be running the water blind with the last 4 dogs in the morning.


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

BirdNMouth said:


> Any news on the derby placements & JAMS?
> Thanks
> Danielle


How did Vic end up finishing? He ran a nice Derby.


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

A team said:


> How did Vic end up finishing? He ran a nice Derby.


He got a JAM
-Danielle


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

BirdNMouth said:


> He got a JAM
> -Danielle


Congratulations to Vic, It was a whopper Derby, just being one of the 9 dogs to finish is an accomplishment.


----------



## FOWLMOUTHED RETRIEVERS (Apr 28, 2009)

Any news on the Qual yet?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Callbacks to 4th series (10 dogs):

7, 9, 27, 28, 30, 31, 34, 45, 46, 56


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Golden wins Amateur*

Amateur Results

1st AFC FTCH AFTCH Heads Up Fire in the Hole O/H Lynn Nelson
2nd NAFC FC Dottie Ray's Ivy League O/H Andy Kahn
3rd Dottie Ray's Blue 4 You O/H Andy Kahn
4th Shadowpines Veni Vidi Vici O-Bob & Nancy Byrum H-Bob
RJ Tuck N Roll II O/H Bill Fruehling
JAMs 7, 27, 28


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations on the Win, Lynn!


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Yea Lynn, Congratulations!!


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Congratulations Lynn & Rio!
-Danielle


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Way to go Lynn and Rio!!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

WOW... Nice job Lynn! Congrats to Andy as well with his placements!


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Congrats to Lynn and Rio!!!! And nice for Andy having two dogs in the top 3!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...........Amateur results are great news  ..and just the start of the 2014 Season!!!

Judy


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Big congrats to Lynn and Rio!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats to Lynn and Rio. Doesn't this win qualify them for the National Amateur?


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Judy... tell us what happened at Lassen!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Excuse me... where are my manners.... Please Judy tell us what happened at Lassen.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Good dog Tuffy, 1st All-Age Jam!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

OH, I see High Point Derby dog Lexie jammed the Open as well. only 25 months old.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Randy, other than the Derby, which I posted, I don't know what happened at Lassen. I only went up there for the Derby. Results still not up on Entry Express at this time.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks much Judy.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Judy Myers said:


> Congrats to Lynn and Rio. Doesn't this win qualify them for the National Amateur?


Does the win qualify them? ....  

Judy


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Unfortunately, No. I need a half point. Thanks to everyone for your well wishes!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

Way to go, Lyn and Rio! Today, GDG means Golden Done Good!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Lynn and Rio. You have lots of Congratulations on Face Book as well!


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Yhea! Lynn and Rio - Amateur 1st and qualifies for the National.
Super happy for you! Boomer is smiling from above.


----------

